# Whose the best at repairing/ modifying Soundstream Reference Amps?



## Swankmotee (Oct 9, 2010)

I've got a 644s that needs some TLC and need somebody truly reputable!


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I have used Trickyricky a few times.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Am so busy right now I won't be able to take any....But I highly recommend Atomictech62 or ShawnK, I think there's another member here by Davis50's (not sure) but does repairs as well. 

I always recommend to owners to always clean/lub the switches first before sending them to me because their issues may be related to the dirty switches. Most of the time that does the trick, that's if your amp's have issues.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Am so busy right now I won't be able to take any....But I highly recommend Atomictech62 or ShawnK, I think there's another member here by Davis50's (not sure) but does repairs as well.
> 
> I always recommend to owners to always clean/lub the switches first before sending them to me because their issues may be related to the dirty switches. Most of the time that does the trick, that's if your amp's have issues.


I second these three guys, and would trust any of them with my "babies"


----------



## Swankmotee (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the replies and yes Tricky I have worked on the switches and still have a constant fluxuation in the left channel output. Over the weekend it worked fine for a couple of hours and now it's all distorted. I feel it needs a switch replaced and there are some caps that probably need replacing but my local guy is too busy and I would like someone to go through it and maximize its potential since it is such a great amp. I'll shoot those guys s PM and see what they say.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Shawnk worked on my MC300 and Reference 200 and would highly recommend him. He is meticulous.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I will back Shawnk, but also look to the guy that designed and built them, Wade Stewart. In the past there was some issues with Wade (circumstances out of his hands/control) and he came here to make it right and some still talk bad about him but I've dealt with a few months ago and never once missed a reply. It took a day or two for him to reply sometimes, but he always did. I will speak up for Wade too.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have heard great things about shawnk and atomichtech from other guys on the forum.
I got a PG m100 from ricky, and had him repair a wired remote for me, and his work is top notch.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have used Daveds50 for SoundStream REF repairs a few times.
He is a big SoundStream fan, and does phenomenal work!
Like Ricky though, his schedule is usually packed.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I hate to be the debbie downer, (hahaha...) but repairing the old school stuff has (IMHO) just recently crossed a threshold of feasibility where I am no longer an enthusiastic supporter of spending money to this cause.

It might just be the season, it might be the feeling that something new brings, something that others have long ago already assimilated into their divergence from 90's SOTA to the class D, and it's kinder, more considerate current tax on the vehicle electric, that I now am ready to accept.

We all may be on that continuum of succumbing to the new, whether we agree now or not is probably not a huge point of contention, what remains is the subdued, and less selfish space demand of a smaller build, doing DSP and it's wondrous things...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We use Mr Gordon Taylor 
The Amp Doctor - Servicing your amp!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

cajunner said:


> I hate to be the debbie downer, (hahaha...) but repairing the old school stuff has (IMHO) just recently crossed a threshold of feasibility where I am no longer an enthusiastic supporter of spending money to this cause.
> 
> It might just be the season, it might be the feeling that something new brings, something that others have long ago already assimilated into their divergence from 90's SOTA to the class D, and it's kinder, more considerate current tax on the vehicle electric, that I now am ready to accept.
> 
> We all may be on that continuum of succumbing to the new, whether we agree now or not is probably not a huge point of contention, what remains is the subdued, and less selfish space demand of a smaller build, doing DSP and it's wondrous things...


Still worth keeping them alive though. At least these OS amps can be repaired. Most newer circuit board amps are meant to be thrown away when they fail.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

cajunner said:


> I hate to be the debbie downer, (hahaha...) but repairing the old school stuff has (IMHO) just recently crossed a threshold of feasibility where I am no longer an enthusiastic supporter of spending money to this cause.
> 
> It might just be the season, it might be the feeling that something new brings, something that others have long ago already assimilated into their divergence from 90's SOTA to the class D, and it's kinder, more considerate current tax on the vehicle electric, that I now am ready to accept.
> 
> We all may be on that continuum of succumbing to the new, whether we agree now or not is probably not a huge point of contention, what remains is the subdued, and less selfish space demand of a smaller build, doing DSP and it's wondrous things...


I have one foot in both worlds. PPI Arts fully reconditioned in the Chevy Suburban and new class D Soundstream Stealths in the Honda Fit. 
Even thought I love the nostalgia of running old school equipment, I doubt if I will ever build another os system after this one. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I could do it in about two weeks.I have about 20 amps to do at the moment.
This time of year is busy for tech's everywhere.Once the weather breaks all the amps that showed problems over the Winter come flooding in.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Old Skewl said:


> Still worth keeping them alive though. At least these OS amps can be repaired. Most newer circuit board amps are meant to be thrown away when they fail.


I can understand how you would feel that way since I myself, wish to keep my hoard all these years in a viable condition, and still able to do work in the way we were made to do work...

but I am losing my religion.

I do not like the new business model of replacement at best, after a short period that makes audio the equivalent of milk as far as expiration dates go...

it was better when you could buy a piece that had bones, balls, and heft to it, and you could depend on it to pull a load through the heat of the day and into the long hours of a summer night...


but those times, those experiences we shared as first-person participants are fading, and will continue to be written over by the language of the software, we are hard parts, unbootable now.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I have one foot in both worlds. PPI Arts fully reconditioned in the Chevy Suburban and new class D Soundstream Stealths in the Honda Fit.
> Even thought I love the nostalgia of running old school equipment, I doubt if I will ever build another os system after this one.
> 
> 
> ...


you are the peer group excelsior, I look at the work involved in bringing that old school flavor back in the same way I see people entranced, over the classic cars and their rehab, repairing, restoring...

it's the fielding of an idea, and there's nothing worn out or unremarkable about it.

I hope the burb finds a long space, where it's various bits and ends can relax into something less "work in progress" and more or less, finished...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

cajunner said:


> I hope the burb finds a long space, where it's various bits and ends can relax into something less "work in progress" and more or less, finished...


Thanks; me too. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Workmanship are important, but getting the right components equally important.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

ShawnK does my amp repairs and it has been mentioned before...does meticulous work!

BTW, is this my 1000th post?? :thumbsup:


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Took you a while to get there D. Not sure where I'm at exactly, but I'm homing in on 2000 posts.


----------

